# Dark hair with Peek A Boo highlights.



## kendra (Mar 14, 2008)

Sooooo i really really love the look of. really dark hair, almost black.
i'm guessing a charcoal dark brown.. with chunky blonde peek a boo highlights underneath.
and wanting to get it done soo bad.
except i have no idea how to explain this to my stylist.
does anyone know of. have any pics of them with?


----------



## user79 (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## DB2329 (Mar 14, 2008)

I love that look also! I have black hair and one summer I decided it would look so kewl with Cinnamon colored peek-a-boo highlights but also had trouble explaining it the the Hairdresser..needless to say it came out really bad ! Let me know how your hair comes out! I'm dying to do it again this summer but am a little burnt from the last time. Could this be done with an at home highlight kit?


----------



## sinergy (Mar 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DB2329* 

 
_I love that look also! I have black hair and one summer I decided it would look so kewl with Cinnamon colored peek-a-boo highlights but also had trouble explaining it the the Hairdresser..needless to say it came out really bad ! Let me know how your hair comes out! I'm dying to do it again this summer but am a little burnt from the last time. Could this be done with an at home highlight kit?_

 

NO! dont try it at home, unless your ready to fry your hair and end up with an orange color. You said your hair was black, do you have any gold flecks in your eyes? That is an easy way to find out if someones natural hair color can be lifted to a pretty blond or not. If you are wanting that light of a blond maybe you should just get a few fusion extensions in instead. That way you dont damage your hair.


----------



## Melly44 (Mar 14, 2008)

I just got this done not to long ago.. my hair was black .. and i did it with myself at home my hair dresser was so scared to do it at first she was so honest she just wasn't sure but she told me she would do a "strand" test to see how the color would lift off my hair.. and then she would proceed if it looked okay all i had to do was make another appointment and use the joico k pac treatment on my hair to kinda "prepare" it i guess.. anyways.. my hair lifted really good.. and she was so shocked and so happy with the outcome! lol.. Now that i got the blonde i wanna go dark again though.. im the type i wanna change my hair all the time though! haha!

Anyway!! .. maybe ask your stylist if she can do a strand test to see how well your hair would lift.


----------



## kendra (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks everyone! especially to mischevious for the picture posting!

Melly.. Do you happen to have a picture of it after you did it at home yourself?

i always get my hair done at the salon.. but right now im tight with cash flow so i'm thinking of doing it myself..

Right now my hair is a medium brown with caramel highlights throughout..

I'm not really scared that i'm gonna fry my hair since it already has some lightness to it.. All i gotta do is bleach the pieces and put the dark dark charcoal brown in.

How many hightlights did you put around your head? and are they placed at about the middle of your head area.. around your ears?

Any tips would help!

P.S. thats me in the pic .. do you think i would even suit it? I'm just completely sick of highlights


----------



## ipukeglitter19 (Mar 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kendra* 

 
_Sooooo i really really love the look of. really dark hair, almost black.
i'm guessing a charcoal dark brown.. with chunky blonde peek a boo highlights underneath.
and wanting to get it done soo bad.
except i have no idea how to explain this to my stylist.
does anyone know of. have any pics of them with?_

 

I have black hair with red pek a boo highlights in star pattern.
EDIT: Not as many as in the pictures though...


----------



## taaasha (May 23, 2008)

i realize you guys were talking about peek a boo highlights like 2 months ago but i have always been looking for good pictures to describe this look as well and this website has some really good pictures. 

Google Image Result for http://www.hairbychristine.com/PEEKABOOS10.jpg


----------



## dollbaby (Jun 2, 2008)

I believe this hairstyle is called the moppy. My friend has this and it looks absolutly gorgeous on her. If you go to the hairstylist and ask for a moppy they should know what you're talking about lol.


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Jun 2, 2008)

i have this hair now... almost black with blomd peekaboos... ill take a pic if i can find my missing camera


----------



## candlesxvi (Jun 3, 2008)

i had hair like that! my hair was darkish brown, and i went to sally's a bought a bleaching kit, which had everything i needed. we took foils (someone HAS to help you do it) and clipped my hair up and took chunks of hair and dyed them and wrapped them up in foils. i really loved it, some of the chunks came out less blonde than others and it was really cool. i had to get rid of it for a job though, but now that i've dyed my hair all one color again, its faded and where the blonde used to be, it looks like natural highlights.




please ignore my drunk face hahaha


----------



## luvfunkyhair (Mar 20, 2011)

What you want sounds awesome! I was blonde w/highlights and dyed my hair black myself and am loving it. But recently wanted to try platinim highlights just around my face. I think the contrast looks amazing.  So my hairstylist said it wouldn't go that light but we tried it anyway. It took well and looks pretty good but not as light as I want it. So I'm going to get the highlights lightened again.  I'll post a pic soon. But here is a pic I found of the contrast I wanted.


----------



## lyricsienna (Sep 16, 2011)

i just got peek a boos in my hair. i had a really rich chocoloate brown hair color and i wanted somehing darker for the upcoming winter. i went to aveda the other day and what my stylist did was bleached the hair underneathe that i wante lighter then folied it and dyed the rest of my hair a dark brown with purple and red hues. when she went to wash everything out she unwrapped my bleached section and mixed that and my darker color together so it would be toned. it came out soooooooo good. just an idea for anyone. but it really helps th lighter color if your ub it with the dark before you rinse


----------



## Jessical0984 (Nov 28, 2011)

That sounds so pretty lyrics, could you post a picture of how it turned out? Thanks


----------



## drchick890 (Feb 5, 2012)

i usually bring in pictures of how i want it.. im more of a visual person.. lol


----------

